# Machine Knitting Monthly



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

After seeing busysuzy's post I'm curious, do a lot of you receive this magazine? Do you recommend it?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

No, I'm not. It'd be okay if I live in the UK and not having to pay high shipping cost. It'd be nice if they have the magazines as download files instead.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

I get it, have been for 2 years now. But with postage costs I am thinking of stopping, . Apart from that it's quite good. . The only complaint I have is the sizes of patterns don't always go big enough for me( and I'm not huge). Agree with Entity downloaded would be better. :thumbup:


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

Is that the only current publication left for machine knitting?


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Betsyb444 said:


> Is that the only current publication left for machine knitting?


Hi, as far as I know it is. But I've been a naughty girl and have found and ordered some patterns from Mary Anne Oger, they include 6 sizes and go past my size :thumbup: . Her patterns look really good.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I have taken this magazine for several years and find it very good. I would agree about the download though as my shelves are groaning with magazines because I never throw them away!!


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

I've bought the magazine for the past 5 years and love it. Because there are not Knitting Clubs in my area its been a source of learning and inspiration. Like Megiham says there is a problem finding places to store them as I cannot bring myself to part with any of them. Shirley


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I also take MKM which i like i have another MK magazine called Knitting Machine Journal 4 times a year the subscriptions have gone up mine is know &12 50P i love this little book i have them all from number 1 when i get my next one i will tell you the price of them for UK E.U WW.they are chatty and people send in patterns


----------



## samsmum (Apr 23, 2012)

I ordered 6 but have cancelled anymore as they mostly have articles and patterns for Singer machines. I have 3 Brother knitting machines and wish the old magazines 
wer still available.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

samsmum said:


> I ordered 6 but have cancelled anymore as they mostly have articles and patterns for Singer machines. I have 3 Brother knitting machines and wish the old magazines
> wer still available.


I agree,Have stopped my subscription. Go to the old downloaded Brother magazine site for inspiration. Oldies but goodies.


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

I just started my subscription and love the magazine. My first issue had an article about someone in the UK starting up a "virtual" knitting group and I jumped at the chance to join as there are none in my area. In fact we are having our second meeting today.


----------



## Anitaknitter (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the magazine. I like it because there is always a section on passap machines. I have three. Love it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

i used to subscribe to this mag, it's very good, but expensive to have it shipped from the uk


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I get it but as was mentioned, women who wear larger sizes needs are not met. You can, if you know how or have some programs adjust the size. In the U.S> you can get it from CUstomknits.com for a lower price than ordering it directly.
There is a knitting magazine published in the U.S. by Linda Williams, who I think is in Maine. You can Google her. I will try to find her site and let you know what it is.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Linda Williams [[email protected]] the address for the other magazine


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a subscription to a knitting magazine called Knit N Style. I love it cause a lot the patterns that are hand knit also have instructions for machine knit. Also, there is usually a section for mid gauge machines.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

euvid said:


> Linda Williams [[email protected]] the address for the other magazine


It may or may not matter to you, Linda Williams "magazine" is not really a magazine, rather stapled pages in black and white, appearing to be printed off the computer.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't get it so I don't know. If it has good info in the pages it doesn't really matter does it?


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I get it from my newsagent and postage costs will included. Sometimes it is cheaper to pay for a subscription. But all the books have gone up:-(((


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

euvid said:


> I don't get it so I don't know. If it has good info in the pages it doesn't really matter does it?


I guess only if you paid for a magazine and received black and white copied pages with dark pictures.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I let my subscription run out for 2 reasons. Mainly because of the costs. Secondly because I was trying to knit a pattern from the magazine and needed some questions answered. I emailed by three ways asking a question, but never received a reply. The pattern instructions offered feedback if needed.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to buy it but found they included hand knitting patterns so stopped buying it.
Beth


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Except for current colors, if you look closely at the patterns they aren't much different than the old ones. I mostly go through the old magazines because they have more schematics and they are always full of techniques that have been forgotten with today's new group of knitters.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a current subscription. 

Its difficult to recommend something like this magazine because what excites you might not vaguely interest me and vice versa. Why not buy a couple of back issues and judge for yourself.


----------



## Betsyb444 (Jul 5, 2012)

Great idea!! I just ordered a couple of back issues.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

How do they have a virtual knitting group?

Please tell us more..........


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have just come across the name of a company in the U.S. that is supposed to deal in subscriptions to MKM and Machine Knitting News (I like this one..have just been going thru a ton of old ones) and a few other magazines. I am going to call them and check it out and also see if they send to Canada. The company is Modern Sales USA Inc. and is in Snohomish, WA...1-206-568-5193.
Years ago I use to get my subscriptions from Modern Sales in Canada but haven't been successful in finding out if they still do it.


----------



## Reneb (Sep 26, 2012)

After reading some of the letters I would love to live somewhere other than England as you seem to have so many publications and hobby shops. They are very few and far between in this country .Have had knitting machines for over 50 years but have not used one these past 5 but have just bought A new one and am trying to remember ALL I have forgotten.Happy knitting to ALL. Rene


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Weegie said:


> I have just come across the name of a company in the U.S. that is supposed to deal in subscriptions to MKM and Machine Knitting News (I like this one..have just been going thru a ton of old ones) and a few other magazines. I am going to call them and check it out and also see if they send to Canada. The company is Modern Sales USA Inc. and is in Snohomish, WA...1-206-568-5193.
> Years ago I use to get my subscriptions from Modern Sales in Canada but haven't been successful in finding out if they still do it.
> Ok....I called the company and the phone was disconnected..


----------



## ukdenzil (Dec 31, 2011)

hi can you link some info for this group please


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

when I renewed my subcription to MKM this week I spoke to Ann Smith the editor and told her about the comments on this forum. You should really email her and ask about a download for the magazine or any other ideas. The other thing I did suggest that perhaps she could do a disc. The Machine Embroidery Guild do discs of back issues, so postage is much cheaper. Unfortunately the UK Royal mail put up the postage quite substantionally this year, so this adds a hefty amount on the price of your magazine.


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

KnitAngel... It was an article in the September 2012 issue about "Knitting Clubs Go Virtual." 

We meet once a month over the computer using a video software called GoToMeeting which is hosted by Kamalini Trentham. If you want more information send me a private message and I'll share her contact info.


----------



## Thecanechair (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone, does anyone know what happened to My Knitting Machine and Me website? Susy used to post nearly every week and now the site is closed. I miss her as I was learning heaps.
Ellen


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

There was also a magazine called Machine Knitters Source that was from Texas. Found the phone numbers online...the 800 would not work from Canada and the Texas number had been disconnected!  :x


----------



## ChrisArtsTextileNTexture (Jun 3, 2012)

Could you please send me KAMALINI TRENTHAM contact.

I would love to participate on her virtual meetings.

Kind regards,

Cris


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Weegie said:


> There was also a magazine called Machine Knitters Source that was from Texas. Found the phone numbers online...the 800 would not work from Canada and the Texas number had been disconnected!  :x


MKS was incorporated into INKnitters magazine, which combined hand and machine knitting. INKnitters stopped publishing about 5 years ago.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> It may or may not matter to you, Linda Williams "magazine" is not really a magazine, rather stapled pages in black and white, appearing to be printed off the computer.


Country News and Views of Maine is not printed on glossy paper,and it is stapled together. The pictures are black and white, but color pictures are available on the web site. Linda could have tried to put out a "magazine", but with very few knitting machine and yarn companies to provide revenue to help cover the cost of printing, etc, very few knitters would be able to afford it.

A major factor that caused KnitWords to stop publishing was a lack of advertising revenue.

N&V has a lot of CURRENT information and ideas. Cathie Sanders is currently doing articles on DAK8.

MAchine Knitting Monthly and Country Knitting and Maine's News and Views are the only publications left that are just for machine knitters. I plan to support them as long as I am able to.


----------



## GiMa247 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, So you have 3 Passaps. Lucky you. Does one of them happen to be a "Pinkie" Duomatic?


----------



## rosie5 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,
I have just been on this website, so it is still up and running. The new pattern is for a Christmas stocking which I am going to try for my grandchildren
Sorry, this is a reply to Thecanechairs post


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

euvid said:


> Linda Williams [[email protected]] the address for the other magazine


I have ordered the above magazine, i did not renew my order as it was costing $190 approx,for the year because i suppose the pound and the postage but too expensive for us pensioners :?


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> I have ordered the above magazine, i did not renew my order as it was costing $190 approx,for the year because i suppose the pound and the postage but too expensive for us pensioners :?


Machine knitting monthly, yes, I think what made it worse is the postal costs which were increased tremendously. I couldn't renew either. Besides., I can get knitting patterns on-line. Also, I had an experience with one of their patterns that wasn't clear. No matter how many times I wrote to them to their email and in their forum, never got a reply.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'd just like to thank you all for the info in this topic. I emailed Linda at Country Knitting of Maine and yes, she still publishes her magazine. Her website is very good with lots of free patterns and wonderful info.


----------

